# Amberleah going MSU tomarrow



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

We have to leave about 7:30 am to Michigan State University veterinarian hospital. See what wrong with her, I pray it is not serious and easy fix. Not sure if we will have to stay over night, if not when we get home that night I let you know, If you don't hear from me we had to stay over night. My husband is going to try to get his old lap top up and running so I have PC if I need to stay over.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hopeing all is well.. Hugs!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

good luck! sue


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck tomorrow, Theresa!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Sending thoughts & prayers for tomorrow! Please update when you can! I wish for the besth on!~ *hugs*


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Theresa I hope everything goes well I am on pins and needles let us know as soon as possible


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Have a safe trip! You and Amberleigh will be in my thoughts and I will be anxious to hear what you find out.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Best wishes tomorrow. I hope you find out everything tomorrow and it's a quick and easy fix.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with the others. You will be in my thoughts and prayers for a safe trip and some ANSWERS!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck! Hope all goes better than well!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope all goes well today...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing what they have to say. Safe travels!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

thinking of you and Amberleah Lou Lou. Hope all goes well today


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope all went well today.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hope today went well, too. Update us as soon as you can!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Yes, hope today went well, Looking forward to an update


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

update update update!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just want you to know I am thinking of you to. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Amberleah.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking about you and Amberleah.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

*Update*

DIAGNOSIS:
Intersexuality ( hemaphrodite)
Bilateral Nephroliths and Mineralization of the Kidneys
HISTORY:
AmberLeah LouLou is a 7 month old intact female Chihuahua. Her owner bought her from a breeder off of Craigslist
when she was 6 weeks old on May 1st. At that time she believed that she had a larger than normal vulva but it has
gradually increased in size since then and is now elongated and swollen. She has never gone through a heat cycle. She
also has been polydipsic, polyuric and pollakiuric since she brought her home. The owner reports that she drinks a lot
during the day. She will frequently urinate multiple times in an hour. Occasionally she will dribble when walking but
the owner has not noticed any wet spots after she lays down or on her blankets after she takes a nap. Two months ago
she collected urine from AmberLeah LouLou and brought it to her referring veterinarian for a urinalysis. They found
some blood in her urine and prescribed an antibiotic which did not improve her polyuria/polydypsia. She is an indoor
only dog that uses peepads throughout the house but has frequent accidents. She also had some hair loss, which the
owner reports that she had this at 6 weeks but that the hair loss has gotten worse over the past few months.
AmberLeah Loulou is fed Wellness puppy a mix of dry and canned about a fistful of both twice daily. She is hand fed
her food as she is a picky eater though she readily eats the 4-5 wellness puppy treats she receives daily. She is normally
on Revolution though she is two weeks overdue and they found a flea on her a couple of day s ago and gave her a flea
bath. She is up to date on her puppy vaccines though she still needs her rabies and lepto. Her parents were both 8
pounds and the breeder refuses to answer emails regarding genetic problems and if the other puppies are small. She lost
her deciduous tooth 805 last week.
PHYSICAL FINDINGS:
On physical exam AmberLeah Loulou was bright, alert and responsive. She had a temperature of 102.0 F, her HR was
200 bpm and she was shaking. She weighed 3.07 pounds and had a BCS of 5/9. She had an enlarged and protruding
vulva about 3cm by 1 1/2cm in size. Palpation of the vulva alluded to a thin hard structure inside the vulva consistent
with an os clitoris. She also has some bilateral symmetrical hair loss over her rump, chest, ears and shoulders. She has a
mottled pattern of hair loss over her dorsum. She was very tense on abdominal palpation and her kidneys could not be
palpated. She had a retained deciduous tooth 305.
DIAGNOSTIC TESTS:
Abdominal ultrasound:
Summary:
Bilateral nephroliths and/ or dystrophic mineralization of the renal diverticula
CBC:

DATE OF ADMISSION: 11/15/2011 DATE OF DISCHARGE: 11/15/2011
PRESENTING COMPLAINT: PU/PD and an enlarged vulva
Procedure Ref Range Units.

DISMISSAL INFORMATION:
AmberLeah was referred for abnormal vulvar conformation and increase water intake and urination. Given the
diagnostics previously performed our differential included: underlying systemic disease causing pu/pd like behavior
(endocrine, liver, renal), urinary tract infection or vaginitis, and possible exterior genital abnormalities cause by
inappropriate androgen secretion. This over exposure is usually due to the fetus being exposed to excess androgens,
otherwise known as sex hormones, during development. Much less commonly it can occur to due self release of
androgens from the adrenal glands or sex organs. This type of change would be described a hermaphroditism (or a mix of
both female and male reproductive organs) now termed intersexuality.
Diagnostics today showed no major abnormalities on bloodwork or urinalysis that would easily explain her increased
thirst and urination or physical changes. There was a mild increase in calcium, hypercalcemia can cause Pu/pd to occur
but often at much higher values. Abdominal ultrasound revealed small renal nephroliths and cystic mineralization. This
could be due to underlying renal disease or cyclic increases in this hypercalcemia causing mineralization. Her specific
gravity indicated that she was able to concentrate urine well and that no indication of infection was noted. In terms of her
increased thirst and urination we would recommend performing an ionized calcium (which is a truer reflection of the
calcium circulating in the body).
In terms of her sex organs no obvious abnormalities which seen on abdominal ultrasound. The ovaries were both
visualized, and her uterus was present. Ultrasound is a sensitive medium but there is still some chance that
abnormalities were visualized. If AmberLeah is truly a hermaphrodite (Intersexual changes) then a normal appearing
reproductive tract could be seen with changes to tissue type being more microscopic. We recommend that AmberLeah
LouLou have an exploratory laparotomy (abdominal explore) and be spayed at MSU. At that time we would also like to
perform a vaginal exam consider running some further endocrinological tests to find the source of the excess androgens,
otherwise known as sex hormones, that are resulting in the increase in vulvar size. We may use human gonadotropin
hormone to stimulate androgen release, then we will measure her hormone levels after this to determine if her adrenal
gland is secreting excess androgens or other endocrine hormones. If Amberleah undergoes a spay then she should live a
normal life span to little with no side effects from her conformational changes. Occasionally there is a small piece of
cartilage or bone present in the clitoris of the female dog (like an os penis) that has to be reduced or removed to help
with recurrent urinary signs. This would be address far after her spay.
AmberLeah Loulou's excessive urination and drinking may be due to an anatomic abnormality due to her
pseudohermaphroditic condition, or due to early renal disease. It will be important to submit an ionized calcium level
and consider further endocrine testing. It would be our recommendation to return to MSU and drop Amberleah off with
the internal medicine department to finish her medical work up, then transfer her to soft tissue surgery the next day for
her abdominal explore and spay. Please let us know what date might be convenient for us to pursue this care.
Thank you for bringing AmberLeah LouLou to MSU VTH. She was a wonderful patient.
Thank


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So Amberleah will have to go back, more test stay over night and then spay with some reconstructive surgery. I don't know why at her young age she would have bad kidney.

I want to Thank everyone for their thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness that was a really well thorough explanation terrible that the breeder doesn't care at all. I wish Amberleah Lou Lou the best I hope her kidneys are ok poor baby


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my well I have been reading all threads regarding your baby and there was a few people on here who said it could be that. 
As for her kidney at least they found the problem now but wow what a shock.
Well she is in good hands and she is going to be ok after all these tests and after her spay. My thoughts are with you both and please keep us posted xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I was one who thought of this. Hopefully the removal of the reproductive organs will help with the urination problem. Kidney disease is usually controlable when it is not of a progressive type. If this is from androgen hormones, the vet will 'search' for remants of the testes when he spays her. Good luck. Did you make an appointment? Sue


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

After her first exam I had to leave her there for 5 hours, so i went to mall and got something to eat, I am on a strict diet because of Candida, I can only eat raw. vegetables and chicken, fish, nothing even with hint of sugar, yeast, egg, dairy, Well I was very bad, don't tell my husband, lol, but I got bananas foster french toast, with lots of caramel sauce. It was so good. but feel very guilty now...
There was so many people with cats and dogs with cancer so sad. many of them old in 15 years of age, do you think an animal that old if you would put thousands of dollars to saving them to give you just few more years. I am not sure. I guess it all depends.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I was one who thought of this. Hopefully the removal of the reproductive organs will help with the urination problem. Kidney disease is usually controlable when it is not of a progressive type. If this is from androgen hormones, the vet will 'search' for remants of the testes when he spays her. Good luck. Did you make an appointment? Sue


Susan I want to Thank you so very much for thinking it my be boy/ girl problem. So very great full, God Bless you friend.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Amberleah loulou is such a lucky girl to have you as a mom, you are taking such good care of her  . That bannanas foster french toast and caramel sounds delicious. dont feel guilty, at least you enjoyed it . just get right back on special diet


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> After her first exam I had to leave her there for 5 hours, so i went to mall and got something to eat, I am on a strict diet because of Candida, I can only eat raw. vegetables and chicken, fish, nothing even with hint of sugar, yeast, egg, dairy, Well I was very bad, don't tell my husband, lol, but I got bananas foster french toast, with lots of caramel sauce. It was so good. but feel very guilty now...
> There was so many people with cats and dogs with cancer so sad. many of them old in 15 years of age, do you think an animal that old if you would put thousands of dollars to saving them to give you just few more years. I am not sure. I guess it all depends.


 I know a little of what you are going through. Quigley has kidney issues and is on a protein free diet. I have to take Quigley to UGA (University of Georgia). Our visits at UGA sound much like yours. Drop him off go to town for a while then go back to the school get the report and course of action when I pick him up. He had 2 surgeries there (not for his kidneys) and had ICU care each time. $$$ well spent. I do not regret a penny. I thank God I had the $$ to do it. If we did not have the money then we would do the best we could afford. Each person has to do whats best for them emotionally and financially. 

As far as the french toast. Hope it did not make you more ill. And good for you! I bet it was amazing!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I know a little of what you are going through. Quigley has kidney issues and is on a protein free diet. I have to take Quigley to UGA (University of Georgia). Our visits at UGA sound much like yours. Drop him off go to town for a while then go back to the school get the report and course of action when I pick him up. He had 2 surgeries there (not for his kidneys) and had ICU care each time. $$$ well spent. I do not regret a penny. I thank God I had the $$ to do it. If we did not have the money then we would do the best we could afford. Each person has to do whats best for them emotionally and financially.
> 
> Oh ya the Genetic department came down and got Blood sample and they will do it for FREE!!!
> 
> As far as the french toast. Hope it did not make you more ill. And good for you! I bet it was amazing!


So far the bill was $700.00 have no idea yet what the next visit will Cost. Christmas will be very little this year and I told my husband that my present for my Birthday and Christmas. it is hard as my husband just got back to work after losing his job for 11 months, still playing catch up. I don't work as I have lots medical issues my self.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh ya the Genetics department came down drew blood and will test it or FREE!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Theresa - thank you for posting this. Something we can all learn from! It is so interesting that she is a hermaphrodite after all. I do think that the spay will remove all those interfering hormones and she can recover normally and then live a normal life. It was well worth it to go to the university and get this very thorough and detailed work up! I am so thankful that you are such a wonderful owner and take such good care of Amberleah loulou. At last you have an answer and that is worth SO much for peace of mind! Now onto the spay and then you can have your little girl home and have this all behind you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

*Lab results*

If anyone interest I have the lab results But I cant read them. I'll post if you want them.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I am so glad you have a diagnosis  my instincts were right  
If I was you I would speak to your vet, give them the report and explain how you feel that they have let you down and due to their incompetence you have to fork out a lot of money to enable You to get a proper diagnosis and care for your pet. As her vet they have a duty of care to her, personally I don't feel they have given you that. 

I am glad it is not hugely serious and can be treated. When I thought she could be a hermaphrodite I did some research into it and it's quite common. I find the entire thing fascinating!!

I believe that you were given amberleah to help her, she is a very special girl with a special mum who will see her through this. I think she is under the best care possible.

Good luck with her treatment


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Kurukulla said:


> I am so glad you have a diagnosis  my instincts were right
> If I was you I would speak to your vet, give them the report and explain how you feel that they have let you down and due to their incompetence you have to fork out a lot of money to enable You to get a proper diagnosis and care for your pet. As her vet they have a duty of care to her, personally I don't feel they have given you that.
> 
> I am glad it is not hugely serious and can be treated. When I thought she could be a hermaphrodite I did some research into it and it's quite common. I find the entire thing fascinating!!
> ...


I told the doctors at MSU why am I the one who gets the sick dogs, I just put my Pomeranian Sissy down after trying so hard to save her. The vets says she see it a lot the ones who love their baby's so much are the one who get the sick ones, and the one who don't really care for their pets get healthy ones, she says God gave her to me because He know Ill help her. I agree...


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> I told the doctors at MSU why am I the one who gets the sick dogs, I just put my Pomeranian Sissy down after trying so hard to save her. The vets says she see it a lot the ones who love their baby's so much are the one who get the sick ones, and the one who don't really care for their pets get healthy ones, she says God gave her to me because He know Ill help her. I agree...


Ah you know this is the million dollar question. I am not religious in the slightest but I do agree we are given things to help. Seems to be the good people get all the stress though to me. The way I see it is it could
Be a lot worse, you've done the hard part getting the diagnosis. The remedy is pretty easy from what they have said. It will be interesting to see what they find at her spay!!! 

Good thing is dogs don't see differences they just see dogs!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So glad you got a diagnosis, Theresa, and that it can be treated.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought she might be I'm glad that you are reacting to this so well as well. I know you are religious and I know of some people who are very religious and would have put her down for being what she is. I'm am so very happy she is in your home.

Just think though, after all is said and done and she is healthy it will all be over and you will have a happy healthy puppy who should just need yearly shots. It sucks that this happened to you, but at the same time such a good thing for Amberleah that it did. She should be very very grateful to have a mom like you, she truly was given to you because fate knew you would take the best care of her you could. Thank you for being such a good mommy to her.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so glad they finally figured out what is wrong with AmberLeah. I am sure you feel much better now! 


CHITheresa said:


> There was so many people with cats and dogs with cancer so sad. many of them old in 15 years of age, do you think an animal that old if you would put thousands of dollars to saving them to give you just few more years. I am not sure. I guess it all depends.


I probably wouldn't. It isn't just about the money, but putting an older dog through surgery and a painful recovery just doesn't seem fair. They don't understand what is going on. I would probably let them live until the cancer affected their quality of life.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so glad they found out what was wrong with your little girl. It sounds like an easy fix. I had never heard of a hermaphrodite dog before, how interesting. If you feel like posting the lab results, I'm a retired nurse, I may be able to read them for you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Biochemistry profile:
Hemolysis Normal [Normal]
Lipemia Normal [Normal]
Icterus Normal [Normal]
Tot Protein 6.7 [6.0-7.4] g/dL
RBC 8.20 H [6.10-8.10] x10.e6/uL
Hgb 18.7 [14.0-19.3] g/dL
Hct 54.3 [41.0-55.0] %
HCT Spun 55 [40-55] %
MCV 66.2 [62.0-71.0] fL
MCH 22.9 [22.0-25.0] pg
MCHC 34.5 [33.0-36.0] g/dL
CHCM 34.2 [33.5-36.4] g/dL
RDW 12.5 [11.0-13.0] %
HDW 1.45 [1.39-1.91] g/dL
Platelet 361 [155-393] x10.e3/uL
MPV 8.7 [7.5-14.0] fL
WBC 12.10 H[5.90-11.60]x10.e3/uL
Diff Type Manual
Seg Neut # Manual 10.65 H [4.00-8.20] x10.e3/uL
Band Neut # Manual 0.00 [0.00-0.10] x10.e3/uL
Lymphocyte # Manual 0.97 [0.80-3.60] x10.e3/uL
Monocyte # Manual 0.24 [0.00-0.90] x10.e3/uL
Eosinophil # Manual 0.24 [0.00-1.50] x10.e3/uL
Basophil # Manual 0.00 x10.e3/uL
Seg Neut Pct Manual 88 %
Band Neut Pct Manual 0 %
Lymphocyte Pct Manual 8 %
Monocyte Pct Manual 2 %
Eosinophil Pct Manual 2 %
Basophil Pct Manual 0 %
Reactive Lymphs Present
Platelet Clump Present
Platelet Comment See Below
Procedure Ref Range Units
Lipemia Chem Normal
Icterus Chem Normal
Hemolysis Chem Slight
Urea Nitrogen 16 [5-34] mg/dL
Creatinine 0.5 L [0.7-2.0] mg/dL
Sodium 145 [143-149] mmol/L
Potassium 5.0 [3.4-5.2] mmol/L
Chloride 111 [107-116] mmol/L
TCO2 22 [18-24] mmol/L
Na/K Ratio 29.0 [28.0-45.0]
Anion Gap 17.0 [12.0-22.0] mmol/L
Osmolarity Calc 301.5 [297.0-312.0] mOs/L
Calcium 11.0 H [9.4-10.9] mg/dL
Phosphorus 4.2 [2.1-4.6] mg/dL
Magnesium 1.9 [1.5-2.4] mg/dL
Iron 128 [61-226] ug/dL
Total Protein 5.6 [5.6-7.5] g/dL
Albumin 3.8 [2.8-4.0] g/dL 
Amylase 583 [234-1,038] U/L
Total Bili 0.2 [0.1-0.4] mg/dL
Direct Bili 0.1 [0.0-0.1] mg/dL
Indirect Bili 0.1 [0.1-0.4] mg/dL
ALP 51 [13-107] U/L
ALT 24 [14-102] U/L
AST 27 [19-34] U/L
CK 124 [33-152] U/L
Chol 182 [124-343] mg/dL


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The Dr at MSU just called, Amberleah other test just got back and every thing is OK. She has no concentration her urine so kidney working fine. So they said just the spay will be OK, but want it at msu because of her genital problem, Oh my goodness they said it's 2 thousand dollars. I haven't told my husband yet, he is going to blow a top.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad her tests came back ok and that her kidney is fine. At least that is a relief. I just don't know about the 2K cost for spay :-(


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank goodness everything else is fine! 
Two thousand makes sense I guess, since it's not just a spay but a reconstructive surgery.
I wish Amberleah a safe/successful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking at her labs, they look good. She looks a touch dehydrated and her neutrophils (white blood cells) are a bit elevated, but that could be from stress. All in all, a good lab report.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Looking at her labs, they look good. She looks a touch dehydrated and her neutrophils (white blood cells) are a bit elevated, but that could be from stress. All in all, a good lab report.


Plus she wasn't aloud to eat since 11pm night before. So it was long time with out food or water..


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> So far the bill was $700.00 have no idea yet what the next visit will Cost. Christmas will be very little this year and I told my husband that my present for my Birthday and Christmas. it is hard as my husband just got back to work after losing his job for 11 months, still playing catch up. I don't work as I have lots medical issues my self.


You might talk to the vet's at MSU and discuss the cost and your concern. Let them know you are on a budget and maybe they can recommend a vet that can do the procedure for less money. If MSU is like UGA it's a learning vet school with the student's on rotation. There are vet's out there that went to school there and are very capable of performing the surgery she needs. Although having the surgery at the school has it's benefits because it is a school they have all the best equipment right there on hand that they will need. I really don't think Quigley would have made it through his first surgery had he not been at UGA. He had a hard time processing the anthestia. It was touch and go for a couple of days. They had all the equipment they needed to get him through the tough parts. My home vet just was not set up for his needs. My vet is a great vet who knows his limitations.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> You might talk to the vet's at MSU and discuss the cost and your concern. Let them know you are on a budget and maybe they can recommend a vet that can do the procedure for less money. If MSU is like UGA it's a learning vet school with the student's on rotation. There are vet's out there that went to school there and are very capable of performing the surgery she needs. Although having the surgery at the school has it's benefits because it is a school they have all the best equipment right there on hand that they will need. I really don't think Quigley would have made it through his first surgery had he not been at UGA. He had a hard time processing the anthestia. It was touch and go for a couple of days. They had all the equipment they needed to get him through the tough parts. My home vet just was not set up for his needs. My vet is a great vet who knows his limitations.


Thank you for information, I will cal them tomorrow, I haven't told my husband yet have to wait for good time.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, I finally was able to catch up on reading this thread and the update. I am so glad to hear that what her issue is, although peculiar; is one that can be treated. The best thing is knowing she should be able to recover and live a normal life!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Over all it sounds like good news...minus the $$$ of course....She should live a long and normal life sounds good to me ....


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

When I was 8 years old my aunt took in a stray cat that showed up at her door one day, my aunt had never liked cats and my dad laughed at her and asked if she had lost her mind. After a good 10 minutes of teasing my aunt said no in fact she had not lost her mind and that all though she isn't exactly thrilled that she now has a cat she knew that some one she loved sent her that cat for a reason so she will just have to love the cat and be thankful for the gift. My dad also laughed at that but gave her a hug and kissed me goodbye, my aunt was also my babysitter. I asked who sent her the cat and could she ask them to send me a dog (I had been begging my parents to let me have a dog). She told me that when people pass away they never really leave us they watch over us and they send animals to us. A bunny that hops up to you in the park might be a loved one just saying hi, they might send a big eyed puppy to help mend a broken heart, or a matted cat in obvious need of some tlc for a distraction from a tough time. You might need them or they might be the ones that need you but always be kind to the animals because they are a gift of love. My aunt was always a little kooky but I think she absolutely right about this one. Sorry this was so long but I felt like I had to share it. Amberleah is lucky to have you, I'm sure things will work out some how just have faith and patience.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

mellawson said:


> When I was 8 years old my aunt took in a stray cat that showed up at her door one day, my aunt had never liked cats and my dad laughed at her and asked if she had lost her mind. After a good 10 minutes of teasing my aunt said no in fact she had not lost her mind and that all though she isn't exactly thrilled that she now has a cat she knew that some one she loved sent her that cat for a reason so she will just have to love the cat and be thankful for the gift. My dad also laughed at that but gave her a hug and kissed me goodbye, my aunt was also my babysitter. I asked who sent her the cat and could she ask them to send me a dog (I had been begging my parents to let me have a dog). She told me that when people pass away they never really leave us they watch over us and they send animals to us. A bunny that hops up to you in the park might be a loved one just saying hi, they might send a big eyed puppy to help mend a broken heart, or a matted cat in obvious need of some tlc for a distraction from a tough time. You might need them or they might be the ones that need you but always be kind to the animals because they are a gift of love. My aunt was always a little kooky but I think she absolutely right about this one. Sorry this was so long but I felt like I had to share it. Amberleah is lucky to have you, I'm sure things will work out some how just have faith and patience.


What a great story, Thank you for sharing. Amberleah and I are perfect match for each other and she is a gift from God above.


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

How is Amberleah? Will she be able to get her expensive operation? How soon does it have to be? Is there a way that maybe you could set up an account somehow so people could donate to her operation?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

PrincessCupcake said:


> How is Amberleah? Will she be able to get her expensive operation? How soon does it have to be? Is there a way that maybe you could set up an account somehow so people could donate to her operation?


I am going to start one on my fb and have my husbands pay pal account to try to raise the money. Or go open a saving with her pay pal just for her. I try to open one with first giving but it has to be a registered organization. Do you know of a company that lets you set up that kind of thing?

They said she can have it the 1st of the year it wont hurt her, only thing she will go through her 1st heat cycle. 
She might get some UTI as she rub her self on ground when she goes because she is so big. She pee's on Puppy pad and I am changing them a lot. 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am still SO annoyed that your home town vet told you repeatedly that it was nothing to worry about!!! I would copy off her diagnosis you got from MSU and send it to them. That is really inexcusable IMO.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree. PLEASE PM me with the facebook details if you start a Chipin or similar account. I'd like to contribute.

I know people who have done Chipin for things. here is their link:
ChipIn


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

*Doctor reply*



Brodysmom said:


> I am still SO annoyed that your home town vet told you repeatedly that it was nothing to worry about!!! I would copy off her diagnosis you got from MSU and send it to them. That is really inexcusable IMO.


I e-mailed her and told her. She e-mailed me back, I am very upset MSU sent her records even after I told them Not to. here is here e-mail back, so funny.

I did get the report from MSU. When I last saw her, the vulva was not that large.* ( OH YES IT WAS )* The picture you sent certainly was enlarged greatly and was a problem. It never looked like that when I saw her. Things do progress. They do think that it could possibly be an adrenal gland problem, like I told you. I don't understand why she went to Oncology instead of Internal Medicine, though. *( She went to Internal just sign in with Oncology)* You should follow up with their recommendations. I am sorry you feel we did not take care of her problem. I would have ended up sending you to MSU in the end, so at least she is being seen by the experts. 
Dr. Kauffman

Am I able to post the collection on here Or is it against rules? .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh brother. That vet is a joke. What a cop out. She is trying to say that it didn't look like that when they saw her?! Crazy. Well maybe next time someone comes in with a problem they won't just glance over it and say it's fine. And if her problem DID progress - it's because that vet said it was nothing to worry about! OMG!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can't link to a chip in account on here (no fundraising allowed) but let us know your facebook and we can find you there!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Links about Amberleah surgery below

This is the my FB Event page that has ch- pin link
https://www.facebook.com/events/246787905375839/

here is my fb link
https://www.facebook.com/DawnsMomma

Can I make a new thread with this info or not ?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The link will probably get removed; as you're not allowed to post fundraising things or ask for money/donations on here. I had my link to Chipin removed even when the actual account was closed and couldn't accept money anyway LOL but I understand the rules. 
That said, I will check out FB and cross-post for you!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> The link will probably get removed; as you're not allowed to post fundraising things or ask for money/donations on here. I had my link to Chipin removed even when the actual account was closed and couldn't accept money anyway LOL but I understand the rules.
> That said, I will check out FB and cross-post for you!


I didn't put the chipon link on here I put my fb link that had it on there. Is that OK?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> You can't link to a chip in account on here (no fundraising allowed) but let us know your facebook and we can find you there!


Ok here is my FB Link it is all set up. Let me know your from CP.

https://www.facebook.com/DawnsMomma


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Ok here is my FB Link it is all set up. Let me know your from CP.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DawnsMomma


I'm glad you got to do the chipin! I will donate when I get some money from my family first thing. Do you mind if I share your the info with some people from my facebook? I have some friends who love animals and might want to donate, if the information is too personal I understand.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

PrincessCupcake said:


> I'm glad you got to do the chipin! I will donate when I get some money from my family first thing. Do you mind if I share your the info with some people from my facebook? I have some friends who love animals and might want to donate, if the information is too personal I understand.


Thank you so much, Yes I would love it if you shared it. I think I have the event link as Public. Ill check.


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

Just donated--I pray all goes well!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Willowjune said:


> Just donated--I pray all goes well!


Thank you so much, Amberleah and I really are great full. God Bless you..


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Karen K , Amberleah And I are so Thank you for your help so she can get her surgery. 
God Bless you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank You Julie Laverty and your family with helping Amberleah loulou get little closer to having her surgery.. God Bless you!!!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope all goes well!


*edited...sorry, I didn't realize the date on initial post was in November! I do hope all goes well all the same!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

*Thank You*



AlabamaChihuahuaGirl said:


> Hope all goes well!
> 
> 
> *edited...sorry, I didn't realize the date on initial post was in November! I do hope all goes well all the same!


Thank you so much for your gift of donation to help Amberleah surgery at MSU. 
God Bless you..


----------

